# Cic-does everyone



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 21, 2014)

I have a question. What does everyone think? Is the CIC going to be recognized as a IP coding credential in the industry as is the CCS for IP coding? Just wondering I have heard different opinions. Right now so many IP coding jobs ask for the credential thru AHIMA.


----------



## twizzle (Nov 21, 2014)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> I have a question. What does everyone think? Is the CIC going to be recognized as a IP coding credential in the industry as is the CCS for IP coding? Just wondering I have heard different opinions. Right now so many IP coding jobs ask for the credential thru AHIMA.


I think the CCS will remain the yardstick credential for quite a long time. Perhaps after a few years the CIC will be its equal.

 I guess it depends on how thorough a test the CIC is to enable prospective employers to feel comfortable with the knowledge the CIC has given coders.

At the end of the day, even the CCS doesn't guarantee employment, same as with the CPC. Experience counts for a lot in everything.


----------



## agibson (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any thoughts as to taking the CIC training and then taking the CCS exam?   Would it be sufficient education to take the CCS exam?   There are very few CCS in depth prep courses.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 24, 2014)

agibson said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts as to taking the CIC training and then taking the CCS exam?   Would it be sufficient education to take the CCS exam?   There are very few CCS in depth prep courses.



I am not sure about that, but I do know a coder who is taking the course and it seems very thorough.


----------

